# newbie question



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys i have another newbie question for ya. im looking for a new mouth call and dont know what to get. i would like something relatively inexpensive, i was looking at the MAD cottontail squealer for $15. im wondering how the cheaper calls work or if i should just invest the money in a predatorquest ruffidawg jr i have been looking at. seems like a very nice call (i watch predatorquest alot) and seems to be very effective. any advice is greatly appreciated. thanks in advance! Maxxishntr


----------

